# Full Suspension Mountain Bike Pannier Rack



## Jake-93 (12 Jul 2010)

*Hello This is my first post on here, so go easy on me please 

A friend and I are going to be attempting the C2C (Coast 2 Coast) next month. 

What my biggest problem is I own a full suspension mountain bike being this one... *My Bike* and I cant find any pannier racks which would be able to fit on back without interfeiring with the suspension, I did have this one in mind...* Pannier Rack *it was the only one with any decent weight limit.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Many Thanks
Jake
*


----------



## HelenD123 (13 Jul 2010)

By coincidence I met a guy a couple of days ago touring on a full-sus bike. He said the only rear rack he'd found was one by Axiom but it's really heavy and he'd decided to get a trailer instead. He was doing a much more extensive tour than you are doing though.

I don't think the one you linked to will carry enough weight, unless you're very disciplined and not carrying camping gear.

EDIT: PS Welcome to the forum!


----------



## aberal (13 Jul 2010)

You need either a. a trailer or b. a new bike.


----------



## Jake-93 (13 Jul 2010)

aberal said:


> You need either a. a trailer or b. a new bike.



Thank you very your replies - But i think a trailer may be a bit more awkward if doing the amount of touring we are going to be doing, i really need a set of panniers, but its finding a half decent set, which are adequate for the job :/ 

Any more suggestions or recommendations would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Jul 2010)

Jake-93 said:


> Thank you very your replies - But i think a trailer may be a bit more awkward if doing the amount of touring we are going to be doing, i really need a set of panniers, but its finding a half decent set, which are adequate for the job :/
> 
> Any more suggestions or recommendations would be greatly appreciated




It is not particularly cheap but this rack from old man mountain (http://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/RackPages/RearRacks.html) will do your bike fine http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&under=range&product_id=80 (Old Man Mountain Racks : Cold Springs Rear ) I have listed it from a UK supplier. I have this rack.

I beleive that the Sherpa range will also fit your bike which is slightly cheaper, but can not take the same weight.

I think there is also a new zealand make one that I saw yesterday that might do you, but not sure what the availability of it is. http://www.groundeffect.co.nz/product-detail-RCK-BAG.htm


----------



## Jake-93 (13 Jul 2010)

aramok said:


> It is not particularly cheap but this rack from old man mountain (http://www.oldmanmou.../RearRacks.html) will do your bike fine http://www.carradice...e&product_id=80 (Old Man Mountain Racks : Cold Springs Rear ) I have listed it from a UK supplier. I have this rack.
> 
> I believe that the Sherpa range will also fit your bike which is slightly cheaper, but can not take the same weight.
> 
> I think there is also a new zealand make one that I saw yesterday that might do you, but not sure what the availability of it is. http://www.groundeff...ail-RCK-BAG.htm



There all very good idea's thank you very much - I'm just trying to work out how the one from New Zealand actually fits onto the bike, any ideas? :S

Thank you for all your posts!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Jul 2010)

Jake-93 said:


> There all very good idea's thank you very much - I'm just trying to work out how the one from New Zealand actually fits onto the bike, any ideas? :S
> 
> Thank you for all your posts!!




From the literature it clamps to the seat stays - 2 clamps on each side from what I can see. 
Emma


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (13 Jul 2010)

http://www.wiggle.co...ack/5360006687/

One of these, get the added sideframe for normal paniers. Use one on my Univega-RAM970 [looks a bit odd but does the trick]. You can even get an add on mudguard so you don't get s**t up your back..!


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (13 Jul 2010)

or

http://www.cyclechat.net/index.php?/topic/64858-topeak-beam-rack/page__pid__1326818#entry1326818


----------



## willem (17 Jul 2010)

The seatpost fitted racks are only suitable for light loads. The OMM racks are clearly the best available, but a bit of a mismatch with your low end bike. Full suspension bikes are never a very good idea for touring, and certainly not bargain basement bikes such as this Halfords one. A second hand proper tourer would have been far preferable, I am afraid.
Willem


----------



## andym (17 Jul 2010)

Thinking laterally, you could put a rack on the front forks (Tubus smarti or Axiom)? Together with a backpack you should have more than enough space for a few days - at least if you are staying in B&Bs. (And enough even if you are camping if you pack carefully).


----------

